# the temp is



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2011)

getting 10plus sec lagg when loading, posting etc here


----------



## kevan (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm getting it too


----------



## Forstride (Sep 15, 2011)

Same here.  It could be worse though...The entire server could be down.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> I'm getting it too


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 15, 2011)

yup here too i was like ''huh''


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 15, 2011)

Not me, unless it's fixed now


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 15, 2011)

"Test in-order to see the problem"

EDIT: nope, everything seems to be normal.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 15, 2011)

Works fine for me.....


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 15, 2011)

there are bits where i've noticed that it's slowed down drastically, but it comes back up to normal speeds eventually


----------



## machomuu (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, I've noticed that as well.


----------



## prowler (Sep 15, 2011)

Whenever there is a noticeable long slow down, go bug Costello on IRC.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Whenever there is a noticeable long slow down, go bug Costello on IRC.



Will bear that in mind


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2011)

it's fine again now what was their a pokemon game released?!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe the Forum software upgrade is in process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have also noticed the temp is running slow.


----------



## kevan (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah seems good now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 28, 2011)

again?


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 28, 2011)

No loading problems here


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 28, 2011)

5-10 sec delay here and it's the ONLY site that does it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2011)

10+ sec lagg is back it'll be there 1 minute than it's gone again frigging annoying having to hammer threads to open them


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

we know, and it'll get better over time.
we have a crapload of bugs to fix first.
Once ALL the bugs are fixed and we're all set, only then will we be able to start optimizing, compressing, minifying, etc.
it can't be done the other way around, sorry.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 15, 2011)

getting 10plus sec lagg when loading, posting etc here


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 20, 2011)

Noticed too


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2011)

I noticed it too, but I don't mind it.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine jumps from time to time :/
But when Im at home its usually around a couple seconds on Laptop its 30 seconds
at school on my laptop its about 5 seconds  and on there iMacs its almost instant


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 20, 2011)

Was going to say it comes and goes for me.  Right now it is running pretty well (around a second and a half to two seconds to load a page), but earlier today it was taking over 20 seconds to load the main page.  Running on Verizon FiOS which is fast as hell.

Then Costello posted and reassured us all.

"minifying".  Is this why my phones internet usage is already over the cap half way through the month?  XD (I doubt it... I have a feeling its a combination between the two HQ youtube vids I played, the web browser I downloaded, Skype mobile, Social beat, and maybe some other shit.  Yay for 25 Mb/mo data plans >_>)


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

no it's not what you think
you'll find a quick explanation of what I mean by minifying: http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2007/07/high_performanc_8/


----------



## Rayder (Oct 20, 2011)

Costello said:


> we know, and it'll get better over time.
> we have a crapload of bugs to fix first.
> Once ALL the bugs are fixed and we're all set, only then will we be able to start optimizing, compressing, minifying, etc.
> it can't be done the other way around, sorry.




This is what I suspected and was why I never said anything about the lags I've been experiencing.  But since this topic has been made.....(grumble, grumble, bitch, whine, etc)


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2011)

nah, it's best that i'm aware of how bad it is and for how many people.
if nobody ever told me I wouldnt even suspect that there is a problem at all !


----------

